# Hand washing v Hand Sanitiser



## odyssey06 (24 Aug 2020)

With schools about to come back just a gentle reminder that with all the hand sanitiser knocking around hand washing is still better.

Hand sanitiser won't kill bugs such as norovirus (aka winter vomiting virus) and other similar viruses likely to cause Gastroenteritis .


----------

